# hi from up north



## flashingblade (Jun 11, 2008)

hi there. it's great to read through this site and realise there are so many like minded people out there. i reside in Bolton, Lancs but travel all over. usually spend our spare time rock climbing or walking in mountains of this beautiful island. would love to venture abroad, in time.
i bought an ex local authority mobile library truck and converted it myself. lots of sleepless nights, long weekends , blood, sweat and lots of tears.
i lived in it full time for two years until a good woman decided to take me in. 
now we (we have two children) use ' chug ' for weekends as often as poss and always go wild. i will post some pics and hope to chew the fat with you all. if you see us out there, give us a wave.


----------



## lenny (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,Flashingblade, and welcome to the site,there are several members from the Bolton area already on hear, looking forward to seeing the pics of your van.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 12, 2008)

hi ther welcome i think you will enjoy this site


----------



## wildman (Jun 12, 2008)

welcome to the forum, I look forward to photos of your conversion.


----------

